# FS: butterfly suchers aka SEWELLIA LINEOLATA



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

These guys are really pretty. 
the patterns on them are amazing.

*$10 each or buy 3 for $25 *


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> These guys are really pretty.
> the patterns on them are amazing.
> 
> $10 each


How amazing are these patterns?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Hill stream loach, not a true Loricarid.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=sewe...wLS54GADQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=320&bih=356#p=0


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

arowana_keeper said:


> How amazing are these patterns?


pretty amazing haha
I ll post a picture later.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

DBam said:


> Hill stream loach, not a true Loricarid.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=sewe...wLS54GADQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=320&bih=356#p=0


yes people these are Not plecos !


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Do they have any specific tank requirements?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

datfish said:


> Do they have any specific tank requirements?


Very high flow, they change color (light to dark) depending on their background, good at eating algae


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> Very high flow, they change color (light to dark) depending on their background, good at eating algae


If they couldn't have very high flow would they have a shorter life span?


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Not sure on effect on lifespan, however, mine have been in a lower than ideal current for the 6 months I've had them in the old tank - They seemed happy enough. Also need high oxygen content (they liked hanging out on the glass in the bubble flow)
Also seem to change colour depending on mood as well 
I know they like lower temps, although mine have been in 76F for most of the time - were at 82F during an ich treatment months ago - now at 78F in the new tank. (Doing well)
They devoured the green short hair algae in the tank


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

How big do they get?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

what everyone is saying is pretty much what I had to say.

thanks for the help/reply guys !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up special deal is on


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Great price for some great fish!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMP buy 2 get 1 free ! boxing week special haha


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

YellowTail said:


> How big do they get?


2.5 inches

Sewellia lineolata - Loaches Online

Neat loach.......very tempted to get a few


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

get some =D

I dont think I ve seen them around locally yet. 
or maybe I just never noticed.



stlove1 said:


> 2.5 inches
> 
> Sewellia lineolata - Loaches Online
> 
> Neat loach.......very tempted to get a few


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll get three of them. Can you make it two females and one male? Just trying to figure out right now what tank to put them in.



BaoBeiZhu said:


> get some =D
> 
> I dont think I ve seen them around locally yet.
> or maybe I just never noticed.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> get some =D
> 
> I dont think I ve seen them around locally yet.
> or maybe I just never noticed.


Abbotsford and mission stores usually have them, I've usually got one in one of my tanks


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

stlove1 said:


> I'll get three of them. Can you make it two females and one male? Just trying to figure out right now what tank to put them in.


I actually dont know the sex.. but 1 big one and 2 small ones? LOL


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Abbotsford and mission stores usually have them, I've usually got one in one of my tanks


oh really? I dont go out that way so I never knew.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> I actually dont know the sex.. but 1 big one and 2 small ones? LOL


Fairly easy yet difficult to tell  Males have a "pointier" nose with "fences" on the front "fins", Females are "stubbier" nosed with no "fences" on the front "fins" 
A quick google search will show you pictures of what I mean 
Or here; Sewellia lineolata - Loaches Online


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sexual Dimorphism: Females plumper than males. Males have raised areas like small "fences" on first few rays of pectoral fins, and when viewed from above are noticeably "squarer" in the area of the front leading edge of the pectoral fins.



Sploosh said:


> Fairly easy yet difficult to tell  Males have a "pointier" nose with "fences" on the front "fins", Females are "stubbier" nosed with no "fences" on the front "fins"
> A quick google search will show you pictures of what I mean
> Or here; Sewellia lineolata - Loaches Online


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

stlove1 said:


> Sexual Dimorphism: Females plumper than males. Males have raised areas like small "fences" on first few rays of pectoral fins, and when viewed from above are noticeably "squarer" in the area of the front leading edge of the pectoral fins.


Got it. will do that for you.

thanks


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I really would like to get one, but I set up my river tank today. If you still have them when it cycles I'd gladly buy one.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

datfish said:


> I really would like to get one, but I set up my river tank today. If you still have them when it cycles I'd gladly buy one.


sure, let me know !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up !


----------

